# Paint for Rusty Trailer



## john3 (May 15, 2011)

I'm a rookie - I admit it. 

Here's what I have: I just bought a 16' Dilly Jon Boat Trailer. It has been sitting outside and has many rust spots. Not only that it looks like crap! Anyhow - considering Bass Pro wants $1100 for a jon trailer - I think I can make this one work out.

So here is my question: I want a nice looking coat of paint on the trailer that will also help with my rusting problem. Any ideas?

Would you mind to help me with instructions on sanding, primer (if necessary), and paint? Like I said, I'm a rookie!

Thanks for your help.

-John


----------



## jamrozy (May 15, 2011)

There is a product called por15 it is used mainly for classick cars they have coatings for frames and alot of other things. it is kinda expensive but a little goes along way. you can just get off the loose rust and paint right over the rest and it will not rust again. i used it on my 1969 gto. its very durable but dont get it on your skin because i did and it doesent come off with any thing but time. [-X hope this helps


----------



## parkerdog (May 15, 2011)

X2 on the por15. I used it on the bottom of my project car. Good stuff, you will have to topcoat some of it because it will react to uv. They explain it on the website.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 15, 2011)

I used rustolem rust reformer and rustolem paint.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 17, 2011)

See the link in my sig.

I used Rustoleum for primer coat and top coat.


----------



## lbursell (May 18, 2011)

I used farm implement paint from Tractor Supply with the hardener. I made the decision to go all the way down to bare metal and individual parts when I re-did my trailer. It was time consuming but I'm totally pleased with the results. You can see my build with the link in my signature. Which reminds me, I need to post the final pictures from the trailer - I've already started on the boat.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 18, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I used rustolem rust reformer and rustolem paint.



ditto


----------



## dave shady (May 18, 2011)

I went with the Grinder with the 3m paint strippin discs and Herculiner bed liner stuff 2 coats.

BEFORE







Loose paint, scale, rusty

Used about 11 of these to strip the entire trailer - no wires poking me no sparks to speak of
and strip FAST..... now sandblasting may of been eaiser in the end but.....






3m Roloc™ Bristle Discs
Disc is a molded, abrasive filled bristle disc instead of wire brushes for automotive use on aluminum and metal. Use for deburring, blending, finishing, polishing, cleaning and for coating, defect, scratch and rust removal.






As far as I could bring myself to go about 4 hours of work. Lots of spaces to try
and get into. Not easy.

Not to bad looking for a 1976 Trailer now.











I do sell the Rustolem at work and have used it. VERY GOOD STUFF! My problem was 
the temperature was below 50 degrees and i just couldnt use paint and get it done on time for
the rest of the build.


----------



## Hanr3 (May 18, 2011)

Nice job. =D> 

Let me know how you like the Hurculiner. 
I have a brush guard to protect.


----------



## nomowork (May 21, 2011)

I also use Rustoleum paint on my trailer. I just sand or wire wheel it down to a somewhat smooth finish and splash paint on it with a brush and roller with no primer. I just want a somewhat finished look to the trailer as I know there's probably rust on the inside of the square tubing. The last trailer I did this to was sold after four years of use in fresh and salt water. 

My second boat's trailer was so bad it had large holes in it so just opted to buy a brand new trailer for that one which I still have.

This is my third trailer I just picked up last week. It has a lot of surface rust but pretty solid.


----------

